
MIT announces campaign for a better world - Thriptic
http://news.mit.edu/2016/mit-announces-campaign-better-world-0506
======
Ileca
I am raising funds for a better world too. 1$ million required. It's for
blablabla humanity blablabla challenges blabla climat blabla together. My
paypal account is xxxx@xxxx.com.

------
setpatchaddress
tl;dr: charity fundraising with no specific details given.

